# prami



## nd2bhge (Jul 15, 2010)

just got my prami, wondering what the best dose and for how long should i run it,  for over all well being and help in bedroom, currently on prop,tren,mast, and winny, with no real sides, except a little on edgy side.
thanks in advance!!


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 15, 2010)

0.25mg - 0.5mg/day is the normal dosing. Is your shit research chems?


----------



## nd2bhge (Jul 15, 2010)

no its capsules.


----------



## unclem (Jul 15, 2010)

phil hernon told me to use prami, arimidex together. because i had prolactin problems he told me and it worked. sex drive is through the roof but i take it on ocassion now but phil knows his shit, i didnt even half to tell him wats wrong he got it first time i told him my symtoms.


----------



## nd2bhge (Jul 16, 2010)

unclem said:


> phil hernon told me to use prami, arimidex together. because i had prolactin problems he told me and it worked. sex drive is through the roof but i take it on ocassion now but phil knows his shit, i didnt even half to tell him wats wrong he got it first time i told him my symtoms.



whats your dose bro?


----------



## unclem (Jul 16, 2010)

nd2bhge said:


> whats your dose bro?


 
 phil told me to use 1mg prami ed or 1/2 mg and arimidex 1mg every third day then drop to a half of arimidex every 4th day and he hit it just right. thats a smart dude. the only thing with the arimidex its tough on your joints and you get a dry look to you. but i ended up using 1/2 mg of prami eod after the intial week of dosing.

 hope it helped. good luck at your competition brother.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 16, 2010)

nd2bhge said:


> just got my prami, wondering what the best dose and for how long should i run it, for over all well being and help in bedroom, currently on prop,tren,mast, and winny, with no real sides, except a little on edgy side.
> thanks in advance!!


 

Start with .25mg an hour before bed.  It will make you very tired in the beginning, move up slowly (10 days or so) to .5mg.

You have to taake it ED for it to work right.

Good luck


----------



## nd2bhge (Jul 16, 2010)

thanks guys, i decided to take it after reading about its antidepressant value as well as to help with libido from tren, but i was thinking of staying on it well after cycle ends, is there any harm in that?


----------



## XYZ (Jul 16, 2010)

nd2bhge said:


> thanks guys, i decided to take it after reading about its antidepressant value as well as to help with libido from tren, but i was thinking of staying on it well after cycle ends, is there any harm in that?


 
No.

The libido thing takes a while and you have to run it at about 1mg a day split in two doses.  When it kicks in......................you'll know.


----------



## unclem (Jul 16, 2010)

yeah prami does work on your nuerotransmitter, dopamine. i have hyperprolactemia, so maybe you could possibly have the same, thats why sex was in the dumps for me but phil cured it but i did fool with wat he told me to do. as iam not a expert on these types of drugs. again as a nurse but that means shit in the bbing arena, iam familiar with most drugs but your not taught alot about them. and i work in the mental health part of nursing. just started that . hope you get results to your liking brother.

ps......when is your competion by the way brother, its got to be close, the last time i talked to you it was close and your carb depleting so it shouldnt be to long hon? mine is in 11 months.


----------



## tballz (Jul 16, 2010)

unclem said:


> yeah prami does work on your nuerotransmitter, dopamine.



Yep...like cabergoline.


----------



## unclem (Jul 16, 2010)

tballz said:


> Yep...like cabergoline.


 

totally agree brother. if iam not mistaken there chemical cousins of each other but i could be wrong, whats your take on this?


----------

